
Ask HN: GSoC experience? - stealthcat
Anyone here participated as student for past Google Summer of Code? For which organization? How was your experience?
======
ashraymalhotra
Would love to share my experience since it was pretty different from most of
my peers. I contributed to VTK, building tools to magnify invisible motion,
based on a CSAIL paper [1].

Unlike most people, I hardly had extensive programming background. In fact my
core competency was in the image processing (I come from an electrical
engineering background). I never considered my programming skills good enough
to participate in GSoC. In fact, one of my friends told me about this project
a week before the deadline. I was already implementing this algorithm for a
course project of mine, though it was in Python. Hence I spent most of my time
learning professional programming and ended up successfully completing the
project. In the spirit of open source, I have shared my entire GSoC
application publicly [2], I hope you find it helpful!

[1]
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/evm/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/evm/)
[2] [https://medium.com/@ashray.malhotra/google-summer-of-code-
gs...](https://medium.com/@ashray.malhotra/google-summer-of-code-gsoc-sample-
proposal-10fdff883963)

